# Flow bindings harder to undo in powder or slope?



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Isn't this kind of a non issue since Flows now have both rear entry and full size ratchets?


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess, right, I don't know then why people argued in other threads about this if you can just undo the whole support on a FLow and step out as if it were a strap.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had both kinds. Had really old flows along time ago too.
Tried a pair of NXT-AT's yesterday, as well as normal strap bindings.

Oh, & yesterday I forgot my snowboard pants at home.
To make things just that much more comical, the button on my normal pants popped, right when I got out of the car.

Great, commando, no belt & a popped button.

Never ever, ever, ever, sit in the snow.

Retards, sit in the snow.

Not snowboarders.


TT


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks for the replies. I'm just wondering now is it so hard to secure a strap binding by bending over without having to sit down?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowmanblue35 said:


> thanks for the replies. I'm just wondering now is it so hard to secure a strap binding by bending over without having to sit down?


Once you're past the absolute beginner stage? Not at all. With your strapped in fit foot, dig the heel into the snow 2-3 times to create a shelf. You can then step into the other binding and not go anywhere thanks to that shelf. Now bend down and strap in, then ride away. It's very easy.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I want Flows for quick entry/exit and to avoid sitting in wet snow especially if I find a small jump/box that I want to keep walking back to and hit again, but if I sprained my ankle or something, I'm wondering if it will be hell to get out of, that, and Flows seem to cost more and I'm on a budget for my first board, and flows are supposedly less responsive but I'm such a beginner, I don't think it would matter. thanks


Hi Snowman,

Stoked that you are considering Flow!

Flow has done a great job of answering the two biggest concerns that some riders had with the bindings.

Entry: The higher end models now include full sized, fully releasable, lockable ratchets. This (of course) is in addition to the articulating highback. This gives Flow the most options for user entry of any binding system. Enter standing through the rear (or front), enter sitting, enter on the lift (who said that ).

Weight: Flow bindings are now on par with or lighter than other high end conventional binding models.

In regards to responsiveness, Flow is typically at the high end there (if you want them to be). Because of the adjustable articulating highback tension you can clamp on to your foot in a way that is not possible with conventional models. Not everyone will want that level of support, but if you do it is there for you.

STOKED!


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

^ yeah but I won't be buying high ends as a noob, maybe if I find a good used deal. And I read some people saying straps are more responsive and that almost no pros ride Flow. But right now I don't really care what I get. I'm not really set on either.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Never ever, ever, ever, sit in the snow.
> 
> Retards, sit in the snow.
> 
> Not snowboarders.


Take pity on the tall dudes with no flexibility :facepalm1:

I prefer to sit on those seats they give geriatrics at the top of lifts :jumping1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowmanblue35 said:


> ^ yeah but I won't be buying high ends as a noob, maybe if I find a good used deal. And I read some people saying straps are more responsive and that almost no pros ride Flow. But right now I don't really care what I get. I'm not really set on either.


Hi Snowman,

Only the the Flite does not have full sized, fully releasable, lockable ratchets this year. The entire rest of the line does. 

I would encourage you to strap in to a set of Flows and see for yourself if a similarly priced pair of strap bindings offer you the same support. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

manicmouse said:


> take pity on the tall dudes with no flexibility :facepalm1:
> 
> I prefer to sit on those seats they give geriatrics at the top of lifts :jumping1:


+1........


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

snowmanblue35 said:


> ^ yeah but I won't be buying high ends as a noob, maybe if I find a good used deal. And I read some people saying straps are more responsive and that almost no pros ride Flow. But right now I don't really care what I get. I'm not really set on either.


check out the GNU rear entry bindings. You can get out of these by undoing the conventional straps. Flow did not offer a binding that you could unstrap the normal way if you needed to and that was a big concern for me when going out in the back country for the first time on a trip last year. The GNUs wont break the bank either. The ones I have are light and super responsive due to a cable for the rear entry system running throughout the binding that keeps then pretty composed. You can also adjust the tension on the cable controlling the flex. Great binding. I wrote a full review if you wanna check it out. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/150425-gnu-weird-bindings-reveiw.html


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am a fat bastard and don't sit down..... Flows are great and you will have no issue in powder with the full sized ratchets.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Never ever, ever, ever, sit in the snow.
> 
> Retards, sit in the snow.
> 
> ...


Funny and very true however tons of snowboarders must be retards cause thats all I see when I'm on the hill. Sitting and talking instead of riding.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Argo said:


> I am a fat bastard and don't sit down.....


You have a love/hate relationship with gravity? :hairy:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been stuck in powder with older flows that had the mini ratchets. The were too small to open with my gloves on. If I took my gloves off they would certainly get filled with snow. I had to flip over to get my feet out. Oh and I was also in a creek with only the snow keeping me out of the flowing water below. When I flipped over I almost sunk face first into the water. 

When the New Flows came out with the full size ratchets they became a must have. Last winter I got stuck in powder again but with the full size ratchets it was no problem.

I mostly ride my local 300ft hill. That is why I ride Flows. I love that they work just as well when I get a chance to go to a mountain.

The biggest caveat to Flows with out the NASTY system is that you have to have boots that fit correctly. Something very few newbs have. If the boots don't fit right the Flows won't fit and work right. The NASTY system over comes this but it's more money and not a need.

My Flows


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think once you get out there and try to strap in standing up the first few times as a beginner, you'll find it's not quite as easy as picking up a book. Especially if you are dealing with icy or hardpack conditions, your board can start sliding around. If you're still working on balance and handling the board, it CAN be tricky. As you get better with balance and getting familiar with the feel of the board, you can do the shelf/rut and strap in standing up.

I agree about all the boarders sitting/all the skiers standing around at the top of the slopes. I have to snake my way around them to find an opening so I can strap in and go. If you're just chit-chatting, move over - or do that on the lift or in the lodge. Top of the slope is go time.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought 2014 Flow Fuse-RS bindings for this season. Anyways I'am a beginner and pretty sure wont be able to take full advantage of this mid stiff bindings on my burton custom. BUT for me the main point was to be able to strap in fast. I don't sit on my ass to do that but when i saw a guy in the hill he locked them like in 2sec a was really impressed. To me easy entry was the sales point.


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

There are actually quit a bit of used board with flows for sale on Craigslist right now near me. I'm not really set on either type of binding, I think it's just a sort of claustrophobic reason I want to be able to quickly take my foot out the binding whenever I want, and I will probably find a small jump/box and keep walking back to it.

I was incorrect to say before that I read people say Flows are overall less responsive, I read through a bunch of Flow threads and basically some people say they aren't as response but other say they are more responsive. It depends on matching the right boot and using the more modern Flow models. 


I still don't get it though, what is so hard about taking your foot out of a Flow in powder?? Even if it's chest high, you reach down, flip the lever and pull your foot back. It's powder snow that moves out of the way of your foot, it's not like being buried in dirt. And then they say it's actually easier to sit down in powder to take a strap binding off?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You have to remember that if you have fallen in powder you have already compressed the snow. Where the highbacks are is going to be compact snow so pushing it farther down is going to be hard. There is also a big difference in the action needed to release the binding. With normal straps you reach down and pull the ratchets upwards. With flows you have to push the latch down. And depending on the angle you're at, releasing Flows can be quite hard.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Personally, I don't understand the need for rear-entry bindings. Releasing my boot from strap ins is quick as shit. Just pull the straps open and lift my foot out. 2 seconds tops. Strapping in is also easy and doesn't take more than 10 seconds. Shaving off that extra 8 seconds to strap in just isn't a huge deal to me. If there is something about them that performs better, than yeah I'd look into it. But the rear-entry alone just isn't enough for me to switch.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

When you're upside down in a tree well that is filling up with snow there are no easy bindings to get out of :death:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i sit down when i strap in


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i sit down when i strap in


I do both. Sometimes I find sitting down quicker than standing up. Instead of digging the rut to make a shelf and make sure my board doesn't start sliding in the hardpack (east coast here), I'll just plop down, strap in, hop up, and go. If the snow is softer, then it's easier to make the rut and stand up to strap in. To OP - Whatever is more comfortable/easier/faster for ya. No one is judging - and if they are, I find that kind of odd.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sitting on the ground is the easiest and most comfortable for me. i've sat on a bench and done it and stood up and done it. don't like it when my ribs feel like they're gonna puncture my stomach lol.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

I just like being able to ride off the lift and kick my boot into my bindings and start down the slope or park with out stopping. I also ride with skiers sometimes(i know i know skiers :facepalm3 but my entire family skis and its better for me to not have to stop and hold the group up


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> To OP - Whatever is more comfortable/easier/faster for ya. No one is judging


yeah. there's lot's of retards out there. don't worry about it.
































joking


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

on this years trip I have the best chance to ride deep powder that I ever will for some time. That said "I swear to god" i'm taking my GP and making a vid of me using Flows in powder to show it's not a big deal. Every time a thread like this comes up I'll slap up that video.

:RantExplode: done


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> I am a fat bastard and don't sit down..... Flows are great and you will have no issue in powder with the full sized ratchets.


:10: :bestpost:

I am in the FB club as well and Old as well. I have no desire to ratchet at all, nor sit on the ground. When I first started out (not too long ago) i was looking at k2 nationals, because it had one less strap to ratchet, till someone in a Big Box Sproting goods stores told me about rear entry bindings. I went through the gambit of all the brands, all of them since 2012+ have had a way to ratchet in traditionally (why you would want to with exception of deep Pow, which we dont get in east coast). I Still have the k2 cinch-ctx and 2 fLows (nx2-se,nx2-at). the flow is by far the best of the litter. 

SO for all you back door haters 
:finger1:

Different strokes for different folks, I know every one argues there is no real market for them, but at least 3 Mfgs make a version of rear entry, and they are among the biggest name in Snowboarding : Mervin, K2, Flow. These companies would not make the product, nor keep it around for years if there were not a true Market.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

the problem i have with flows is that they rip off the soles of some boots by the heel. happened to brothers boots and mine. apart from that they are a fine binding but i just dont need heel/quick release in bindings so stick to traditional.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> SO for all you back door haters
> :finger1:
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, I know every one argues there is no real market for them, but at least 3 Mfgs make a version of rear entry, and they are among the biggest name in Snowboarding : Mervin, K2, Flow. These companies would not make the product, nor keep it around for years if there were not a true Market.



I don't think anyone here is hating on them or saying that there isn't a market. Some folks (like me) just find that they don't have a need for them.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Muse 

:sarcasm:

Just so tired of hearing how it is so easy to strap in


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i sit down when i pee


fixed for ya


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Muse
> 
> :sarcasm:
> 
> Just so tired of hearing how it is so easy to strap in



 no worries - wasn't sure if you took my comment in particular the wrong way. :happy:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

never will. Flow hater. 








you're all kooks. fuck your couch. :finger1:


----------

